# Best way to groom my Golden



## nikowyang (Jun 12, 2014)

So I got my golden as a puppy and am now realizing that I need to groom him. This is my first golden. I have a slicker brush, double side roundpin brush/bristle brush, and a furminator. I was wondering what is the best way to groom him to keep his coat healthy and looking nice.


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

Following, as we will be getting our first Golden in about 2 weeks!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I bathe ours biweekly with a nice oatmeal shampoo... I blow dry them and brush them after a bath... I use a regular old pin brush with softer tips during the blow dry... once they are mostly dry I switch to the.... Oh idk what it is called, it has all the pointy close together thin pin like bristles.... could hurt if you push it into your hand.... and I brush them with that, gently. It gets out all that undercoat.
I brush them DAILY. It is so important! Their hair will hold dirt and mine get itchy if not brushed daily. And it helps with shedding on the floors  grooming is a must! I also use an ear cleaning solution with a drying agent once a week (; they are prone to ear infections. Oh... And I let professionals do the nails..
You're golden won't need cutting except some light trimming or a sanitary groom, occasionally.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

